# pleco w/ pink buble on fin



## tothna (Sep 13, 2005)

I have a pleco that has a wierd pink bubble/tumor looking thing on it's fin. Could this be from netting it? I just moved my tank and I had a hard time catching it


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It could have injured it if you banged into the fin too hard. Keep a good eye on it and get something for bacterial infections if it appears to get worse...you don't want to be something bad that spreads.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

watch it form what my dad says it could be a tumor becareful with what else is in the tank my oscar bit it off my plecos head and the pleco went crazy then died 2 days later


----------

